# Carb Rebuild



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Fairly easy. I was nervous my first time. I didn't break it down all the way. But enough to replace all parts. And I sprayed the heck out of it with carb cleaner and used compress air. This was a Yamaha carb though.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Take notes & pictures as you disassemble, and the worst you can do is put it back together like you found it.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Make sure you don't have to have a vacuum meter to set the carbs once finished. Don't know anything about Nissan/Tohatsu but the original Mercs 4S carbed engines you had to have a special meter to set the carbs once you put everything back together. And it was impossible to do it by sound! If you have the factory manual it should tell you if you need to perform this step or not. 

creek


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll study up on the manual and give it a shot if I don't need the fancy vacuum meter. I glanced over it a couple of weeks ago and I didn't notice any special tools needed.


----------

